# Inefficient route



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi,

I was wondering if this is happening to anyone else. So in my city in downtown there is a lot of detouring since the past couple days. So after getting done with my shifts I always check my payment statement and click on the little blue arrow to make sure no adjustment has been made. And lately, I've had quite a few trips adjusted as inefficient route and I have emailed Uber back and got my money back so I did not lose anything but my point is what the hell is wrong these passengers? They are already getting cheap rides and on top of that they email support about an inefficient route and support just goes ahead and adjusts it without informing you!

And if you dont check your payment statements and dont click on that little blue arrow then start doing that.


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

Fuber is not your friend, they will throw you under the bus 10,000 times before they scold the passengers who pay.


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

What I did was staying ahead of the game. If there was a construction, or a request by a rider to take multiple stops, I sent email to Uber as soon as possible after you ended the ride.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

I know Uber is not our friend and Ive always got my money back but what gets me mad is when the riders claim inefficient route. And these are the riders that live in the city so they know the routes. Uber is getting so annoying now. I wish more people used lyft!


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

Monica rodriguez said:


> I know Uber is not our friend and Ive always got my money back but what gets me mad is when the riders claim inefficient route. And these are the riders that live in the city so they know the routes. Uber is getting so annoying now. I wish more people used lyft!


I had one passenger who seemed to try to game the system. He asked me to stop by a grocery store, waited for 5-10 minutes, then dropped him off to his apartment. After dropping him off, I went home and before I could tell Uber about this unusual route, I got an inefficient route. I sent an email to Uber and got what I deserved the next day. The rider seemed to be upset and gave me low rating (I only take a few trips every week, I knew it was him who caused my rating to drop hard that week).


----------



## 49matrix (Feb 3, 2015)

Monica rodriguez said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if this is happening to anyone else. So in my city in downtown there is a lot of detouring since the past couple days. So after getting done with my shifts I always check my payment statement and click on the little blue arrow to make sure no adjustment has been made. And lately, I've had quite a few trips adjusted as inefficient route and I have emailed Uber back and got my money back so I did not lose anything but my point is what the hell is wrong these passengers? They are already getting cheap rides and on top of that they email support about an inefficient route and support just goes ahead and adjusts it without informing you!
> 
> And if you dont check your payment statements and dont click on that little blue arrow then start doing that.


You are doing the right thing, Monica. The inefficient route scam can be avoided if you always use the Navigator, it is supposed to give the most efficient route to the rider's destination. However, it it a computerized system and does not take in to account traffic, your knowledge of the area and whether the rider wants to get there fast or cheaply. Always ask if your rider which they want. Speed or $$$. If you are following the Navigator and the rider changes the directions and creates a longer or more expensive ride, you will need to email Uber and alert them to that. If the rider complains, then they will have your side of the situation. Uber IS NOT GOING TO CONTACT YOU if the rider complains or the computer rates your route as inefficient. It is always up to you to keep them informed, I have had long battles with the low wage lame brains who respond to your emails and if I'm not getting anywhere with them I tell them to 'kick it upstairs' to someone who can understand the problem. Good luck!


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

Uzcaliber said:


> I had one passenger who seemed to try to game the system. He asked me to stop by a grocery store, waited for 5-10 minutes, then dropped him off to his apartment. After dropping him off, I went home and before I could tell Uber about this unusual route, I got an inefficient route. I sent an email to Uber and got what I deserved the next day. The rider seemed to be upset and gave me low rating (I only take a few trips every week, I knew it was him who caused my rating to drop hard that week).


The rider gave u a low rating because he thought u were stupid and wouldn't notice. That's what that was all about. Glad u got u'r money.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

Uzcaliber said:


> I had one passenger who seemed to try to game the system. He asked me to stop by a grocery store, waited for 5-10 minutes, then dropped him off to his apartment. After dropping him off, I went home and before I could tell Uber about this unusual route, I got an inefficient route. I sent an email to Uber and got what I deserved the next day. The rider seemed to be upset and gave me low rating (I only take a few trips every week, I knew it was him who caused my rating to drop hard that week).


Yeah thats been happening with me too. They are just so cheap that they want free rides.


----------



## semu (Feb 15, 2015)

It might sound odd but I have two related questions re the issue.
Yes I had a few 'inefficient routes' indicated in the invoice in the past (even when I used GPS set to the shortest distance!!!). Recently there is none! It might sound good. Not so.
My question is:
1) Are these trips identified based on a report by the PAX or does Uber identifies it on its own.
2) I have noted recently that the millage of the trip as I start it (by setting the trip meter 0 and/or on GPS which I tested to be accurate) and the millage reported by Uber (based on which the fare is calculated) differ, always less than the millage it actually took! 

My guess is Uber has started to calculate the distance NOT on the actual route of the car but based an optimum (regardless of road closures, traffic, PAX preference, etc) and calculate the fare accordingly. Thus, no need to report 'inefficiencies' or 'adjustments' because the fare you see immediately at destination is AREADY ADJUSTED!!!! 

Has anybody notice?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

semu said:


> 1) Are these trips identified based on a report by the PAX or does Uber identifies it on its own.
> 2) I have noted recently that the millage of the trip as I start it (by setting the trip meter 0 and/or on GPS which I tested to be accurate) and the millage reported by Uber (based on which the fare is calculated) differ, always less than the millage it actually took!


1. Uber doesn't bother unless someone complains or the fare is really high ($200-$250 or more). We simply don't have the (wo)man power to review every single trip or to deal with a detection system that would probably malfunction constantly. I would probably strangle them if they tried to put something like that into place. UberPOOL being halfway broken in NYC is bad enough.

2. CSRs aren't in the city that they support and probably have never been there either. For the most part the CommOps are locals, though, so they can give us tips in general.

For the most part riders are cheap, entitled liars who will pitch a fit over $1 or less. On the plus side, we get a good laugh out of it when they're being ridiculous.


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> 1. Uber doesn't bother unless someone complains or the fare is really high ($200-$250 or more). We simply don't have the (wo)man power to review every single trip or to deal with a detection system that would probably malfunction constantly. I would probably strangle them if they tried to put something like that into place. UberPOOL being halfway broken in NYC is bad enough.
> 
> 2. CSRs aren't in the city that they support and probably have never been there either. For the most part the CommOps are locals, though, so they can give us tips in general.
> 
> For the most part riders are cheap, entitled liars who will pitch a fit over $1 or less. On the plus side, we get a good laugh out of it when they're being ridiculous.


 Thank you for being a breath of fresh air on this forum. You taking the time to respond to these issues is priceless.


----------



## Tommy Tours (Sep 19, 2014)

Had passengers talking about a trip one took and due to a traffic accident it cost the rider .90 cents more. The one guys tell him complain to Uber you get a free ride I do it all the time. Scammers.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> For the most part riders are cheap, entitled liars who will pitch a fit over $1 or less. On the plus side, we get a good laugh out of it when they're being ridiculous.


Obviously UBER does not care about the angst the rating system inflicts on most Drivers. Do you understand the unfairness of the way the rating system is currently set up? Where anything less than a 5 is a call for deactivation of the Driver.
Thanks.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Monica rodriguez said:


> I know Uber is not our friend and Ive always got my money back but what gets me mad is when the riders claim inefficient route. And these are the riders that live in the city so they know the routes. Uber is getting so annoying now. I wish more people used lyft!


Like I told someone in another thread, just wait until SXSW interactive! OMG they blow up Twitter over the tiniest inconveniences! We are very fortunate, we have a fairly select clientele during that time frame, so we don't have a lot of time to do shuttle type runs for random people. If we did, I think I would do it under a different company name just to protect our honor


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Like I told someone in another thread, just wait until SXSW interactive! OMG they blow up Twitter over the tiniest inconveniences! We are very fortunate, we have a fairly select clientele during that time frame, so we don't have a lot of time to do shuttle type runs for random people. If we did, I think I would do it under a different company name just to protect our honor


LOL! I know people are just weird. Makes me wonder if they have ever worked in a service industry. Sometimes things are just not in our control.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Monica rodriguez said:


> LOL! I know people are just weird. Makes me wonder if they have ever worked in a service industry. Sometimes things are just not in our control.


Spoiled by the "app4that" phenomenon, fueled by the 24x7 sound stage that is social media.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

Tommy Tours said:


> Had passengers talking about a trip one took and due to a traffic accident it cost the rider .90 cents more. The one guys tell him complain to Uber you get a free ride I do it all the time. Scammers.


What asses! Did you rate them low?


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

semu said:


> It might sound odd but I have two related questions re the issue.
> Yes I had a few 'inefficient routes' indicated in the invoice in the past (even when I used GPS set to the shortest distance!!!). Recently there is none! It might sound good. Not so.
> My question is:
> 1) Are these trips identified based on a report by the PAX or does Uber identifies it on its own.
> ...


Some of my trips I was asked to do multiple stops before final destinations (picking up packages and dropping off) and I forgot to notify Uber but Uber never adjusted the trips. Apparently only when passengers complained.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Aside for the rating - which is pointless - I think, legally you would all have solid cases for small claims. 

I am not a lawyer, and only know what I've seen of their contracts, and I've not seen one for at least a year. I do know what our affiliate contracts say, and if, for example, one of our affiliates contracted our company for a service, and we provided it, they owe us the agreed payment for that service. Period. If they backed off part of their payment, without following the letter of the rental agreement, we would have a claim against them. I'm not saying they would not have the RIGHT to demand some refund, but they would have to go through the right procedure to get said refund. Part of that would be a register of complaint, in which they would probably say "we think you should knock $$$ off the rate because the driver got lost...etc". We would come back and say "no, the driver did NOT get lost, the streets were closed, and the driver took the best route available per the City of Austin "(inserting image of COA road closure maps, etc for added support) Of course at that point our affiliates, because they are good affiliates, would say "oh - we will explain that to the client", and the issue would be over. If we found that the driver really WAS in error we would have probably offered a reduction before they ever even formally complained!

IMO, more Uber drivers need to start thinking and acting like the "contractors" they say you are, or this madness will continue. Believe me, I do understand the acceptance of crap when you fear you will lose income - but step back and assess just how much income you will *really* lose.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Any inefficient route at the shit for pay Uber rates couldn't amount to beans to the pax anyway. I mean wtf, how many reroutes amount to even a single mile? Most are 2-3 blocks at worst. So it costs them an extra 80 cents and they *****? Serious mental issues with such people. They don't deserve a ****ing ride at those ridiculous rates in the first place.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

If there is one thing I like about uber is that five minute cancel.. fee bit, that's mentioned on a different thread. Anyways the other night I had a 9:30 "time call" to pick up someone at CVS. Well being a cab company the pax has as bit more leeway when it comes to being late. Technically we can turn on the meter(timer) after five minutes. At 9;41 the pax (who actually wasn't at CVS, but across the street) shows up and asks if she can run in CVS for sec, and I said sure but I'll have to start the meter in 2 minutes. (keep in mind she's already over ten minutes late. She comes out like 6 or 7 minutes and I only charged her an extra 2 minutes (1.50..75c a minute) we charge in wait time. Well anyways, thru out the ride, she's whining about how unfair it is to have to pay extra like that. blah blah blah. She called the dispatcher about our wait time policy, and he told her I could have charged much more for waiting, which enraged her even more.

Well you're probably wondering why I didn't ditch her after five minutes, well the dispatcher (who was in touch with her by phone) kept saying "she's on her way". I felt like saying to this "diva" pax, if this was UBER you would have been cancelled 10 minutes ago and would had to pay $5 or whatever $$$ for can....feee.... Needless to say her complaint over the $1.50 got her no where... and at the shift we all shared a few laughs over these type of pax who ***** over such small amounts.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

when a pax changes a fare because they say inefficient route, does Uber email you that they did that? or you just happen to notice by checking your recent trips fares?


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> when a pax changes a fare because they say inefficient route, does Uber email you that they did that? or you just happen to notice by checking your recent trips fares?


Nope no notice whatsoever .If you don't pay attention on your trips you don't even notice if something was adjusted.


----------



## 49matrix (Feb 3, 2015)

Uzcaliber said:


> Some of my trips I was asked to do multiple stops before final destinations (picking up packages and dropping off) and I forgot to notify Uber but Uber never adjusted the trips. Apparently only when passengers complained.


Being as Uber does not have a direct link with your odometer, yes, their version of Maps & Trips judges if the route is the most efficient and the mileage you see on your statement is theirs not yours . How much less are you talking about? I doubt it is much and you are getting bogged down in unnecessary details if you're resetting your trip meter for each rider! I was flagged for an inefficient route which I followed according to their Navigator. It's there to be used if you always use it they have no comeback on you. There will be times that a rider calls in for another reason (it took a long time to find them) and the dim wits that answer the emails will mark it as an inefficient route, even though the rider was not yet on the clock. They will not email you and get your side of it they arbitrarily take the rider's side. Almost exclusively, if a rider has a complaint they deal with it and WILL NOT call you for your side of the story. So, if you feel that a rider has a problem that they don't talk to you about it, shoot Uber an email they will at least have your information.

I know you didn't ask but when you rate riders, give them a 1 or a 5, nothing in between. The riders don't see their ratings, unless you allow them to see it, and a 1 signals that you would never have that guy in an Uber vehicle again. Drunks, throwing up, abusive language, slamming car door. The rest, I have found are really quite OK and have given no cause for complaint. This way when you get a ping and it shows the rider's rating as 2 you may want to let that one go!


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> when a pax changes a fare because they say inefficient route, does Uber email you that they did that? or you just happen to notice by checking your recent trips fares?


Uber doesnt email you. I always check my payment statements at the end of the day and click on the little blue arrow to see what note it has on that trip.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Monica rodriguez said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if this is happening to anyone else. So in my city in downtown there is a lot of detouring since the past couple days. So after getting done with my shifts I always check my payment statement and click on the little blue arrow to make sure no adjustment has been made. And lately, I've had quite a few trips adjusted as inefficient route and I have emailed Uber back and got my money back so I did not lose anything but my point is what the hell is wrong these passengers? They are already getting cheap rides and on top of that they email support about an inefficient route and support just goes ahead and adjusts it without informing you!
> 
> And if you dont check your payment statements and dont click on that little blue arrow then start doing that.


What the first response was, uber is not your friend and I may add they don't respect the "partner" part of it. They have no problem deducting a tip amount on your statement with only the word from the rider but if the rider tries to pull some shit like jam 5 passengers in the car, they tell you there are two sides of the story and they can't take off the negative rating they gave you since you had to cancel the begin trip. They think drivers are all full of shit and the riders are perfect angels. I am now in this for myself and I will not push the Uber product. When asked, I do mention Lyft and Sidecar when I do "brag" about Uber.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Obviously UBER does not care about the angst the rating system inflicts on most Drivers. Do you understand the unfairness of the way the rating system is currently set up? Where anything less than a 5 is a call for deactivation of the Driver.
> Thanks.


I've never thought it was fair. I've left previous jobs because they had a customer satisfaction rating system that worked pretty much the same way. I ended up working way too hard and stressing way too much for what they were paying me (sound familiar?). There isn't a whole lot I, or any other CSR, can do except tell managers our opinions. You can probably guess what that's worth.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

PT Go said:


> Thank you for being a breath of fresh air on this forum. You taking the time to respond to these issues is priceless.


It's what I signed up for!


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> I've never thought it was fair. I've left previous jobs because they had a customer satisfaction rating system that worked pretty much the same way. I ended up working way too hard and stressing way too much for what they were paying me (sound familiar?). There isn't a whole lot I, or any other CSR, can do except tell managers our opinions. You can probably guess what that's worth.


Thank you!


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> when a pax changes a fare because they say inefficient route, does Uber email you that they did that? or you just happen to notice by checking your recent trips fares?


Not at all. I found out after I checked it when I got home. You're presumed guilty and it's too bad if you don't notice it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

arto71 said:


> Nope no notice whatsoever .If you don't pay attention on your trips you don't even notice if something was adjusted.


Where us this blue arrow that's being mentioned?


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Where us this blue arrow that's being mentioned?


Go to payment statement then hit html then you will see an arrow next to the time stamp hit on that.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Monica rodriguez said:


> Go to payment statement then hit html then you will see an arrow next to the time stamp hit on that.
> 
> View attachment 5044
> View attachment 5045


When I do that my times which are in black on your statement are in blue in mine and are all the way to the left of the screen. No arrows anywhere. I have had a trip adjusted UP when I forgot to start the trip and emailed uber. It's not got any arrow either. I'm in houston.

I check my statement after every run so I would notice any changes if the total went down and I haven't had any. But I don't think we get arrows like you have. Anyone in houston know anything? I would think they'd all be the same but maybe not?


----------



## semu (Feb 15, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> 1. Uber doesn't bother unless someone complains or the fare is really high ($200-$250 or more). We simply don't have the (wo)man power to review every single trip or to deal with a detection system that would probably malfunction constantly. I would probably strangle them if they tried to put something like that into place. UberPOOL being halfway broken in NYC is bad enough.
> 
> 2. CSRs aren't in the city that they support and probably have never been there either. For the most part the CommOps are locals, though, so they can give us tips in general.
> 
> For the most part riders are cheap, entitled liars who will pitch a fit over $1 or less. On the plus side, we get a good laugh out of it when they're being ridiculous.


Uber provides an estimate of the fare to riders instantly when they put in destination. Thus, Uber must have used a "particular route" to calculate the distance/fare and it is all automated (obviously Uber doesn't have the (wo)man power if it were to be done by a human being, as you pointed out).

Therefore, would it not be possible for Uber to use the same data to filter out "inefficient" routes at completion of trips and do it automatically? Without being prompted by any complaint from riders? (They might choose to act upon the findings ONLY when riders complain though, which is another point) And why would such a system "malfunction constantly", after all Uber is capable to provide fare estimates instantly.

One final note. You stated "We simply don't have the (wo)man power to review every single trip ....". Who are you referring to as WE. I'm only asking this because it provides a better understanding of your perspective.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

semu said:


> Uber provides an estimate of the fare to riders instantly when they put in destination. Thus, Uber must have used a "particular route" to calculate the distance/fare and it is all automated (obviously Uber doesn't have the (wo)man power if it were to be done by a human being, as you pointed out).
> 
> Therefore, would it not be possible for Uber to use the same data to filter out "inefficient" routes at completion of trips and do it automatically? Without being prompted by any complaint from riders? (They might choose to act upon the findings ONLY when riders complain though, which is another point) And why would such a system "malfunction constantly", after all Uber is capable to provide fare estimates instantly.
> 
> One final note. You stated "We simply don't have the (wo)man power to review every single trip ....". Who are you referring to as WE. I'm only asking this because it provides a better understanding of your perspective.


They use the route that's recommended by Google maps, basically. Also one of Uber's strategies is to not adjust a trip without either a rider or driver asking us to. They try to do the minimum that they can without a rider/driver complaining or pushing back on it. Like the cancellations - we automatically give them credits in the same amount of the cancellation fee whether it's a legit fee or not. If they complain after that, then we look at it and see if it follows policy or if it needs to be refunded.

I would expect it to malfunction constantly because everything does. lol The option to use AmEx points to pay for rides has been broken for months. There for several weeks we couldn't look up any promotion codes. Our tools we use for basically everything (look at trips, find/view client and driver profiles etc) has problems on a regular basis. Basically I don't trust that a system that is reviewing every trip route would function properly on a regular basis.

When I say we, I mean CSRs in general.


----------



## semu (Feb 15, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> They use the route that's recommended by Google maps, basically. Also one of Uber's strategies is to not adjust a trip without either a rider or driver asking us to. They try to do the minimum that they can without a rider/driver complaining or pushing back on it. Like the cancellations - we automatically give them credits in the same amount of the cancellation fee whether it's a legit fee or not. If they complain after that, then we look at it and see if it follows policy or if it needs to be refunded.
> 
> I would expect it to malfunction constantly because everything does. lol The option to use AmEx points to pay for rides has been broken for months. There for several weeks we couldn't look up any promotion codes. Our tools we use for basically everything (look at trips, find/view client and driver profiles etc) has problems on a regular basis. Basically I don't trust that a system that is reviewing every trip route would function properly on a regular basis.
> 
> When I say we, I mean CSRs in general.


Thanks a lot for the clarification! It was just a theory that I wanted to figure out. What you said makes sense.


----------



## edipuswrex (Jan 28, 2015)

Got my first "inefficient route" bullshit today (after 10 months and 1200 rides, overall rating is 4.93) from an ASSHOLE going 1.7 miles and there was a 1.8x surge. (It took 7 minutes 34 seconds in L.A. at 9 AM) He didnt enter his destination in the app. Said "Jefferson Blvd" as his destination and would not make it clear WHERE On Jefferson blvd, gave directions like "take any side street" and last second instructions like "turn here". I goggle mapped the route I took and sent it to Uber to PROVE the route I took was actually THE most efficient route out of literally hundreds we could have taken (it is LA after all). Still havent heard a thing from Uber. Really pissed at this asshat though. If any of you are in the Culver City Area and "Axxxxxx" who lives right at the 405 and Culver Blvd pages you, don't pick his sorry ass up or better yet accept his ride and cancel him. What a ****head. And dont think for a second Uber gives a flying **** about any of it's "contractors" they dont. all they want is the money from the PAX, and you? Well, just **** you very much,lol


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

edipuswrex said:


> Got my first "inefficient route" bullshit today (after 10 months and 1200 rides, overall rating is 4.93) from an ASSHOLE going 1.7 miles and there was a 1.8x surge. (It took 7 minutes 34 seconds in L.A. at 9 AM) He didnt enter his destination in the app. Said "Jefferson Blvd" as his destination and would not make it clear WHERE On Jefferson blvd, gave directions like "take any side street" and last second instructions like "turn here". I goggle mapped the route I took and sent it to Uber to PROVE the route I took was actually THE most efficient route out of literally hundreds we could have taken (it is LA after all). Still havent heard a thing from Uber. Really pissed at this asshat though. If any of you are in the Culver City Area and "Axxxxxx" who lives right at the 405 and Culver Blvd pages you, don't pick his sorry ass up or better yet accept his ride and cancel him. What a ****head. And dont think for a second Uber gives a flying **** about any of it's "contractors" they dont. all they want is the money from the PAX, and you? Well, just **** you very much,lol


how does Uber know it was an inefficient route if the address was never entered?


----------



## 49matrix (Feb 3, 2015)

I had an inefficient route marked on my statement. Looking at it, it could not have been more EFFICIENT and on emailing Uber I was told that the pax had complained about the time it took for me to find him in the first place, so some dumb schmuck reduced the fare and called it inefficient. The pax was legally blind and kept moving about because he could not see my car! The guy who replied to my email reset the fare and I also emailed the local supervisor to complain. I know it's a pain in the ass but I check my dashboard every day I drive and email them with anything that may be unusual.


----------



## Steve Joseph (Oct 21, 2015)

Monica rodriguez said:


> Makes me wonder if they have ever worked in a service industry


That's the key question that comes to mind or I state as a response in many comments I see in arenas as it relates to UBER, LYFT and minimum wage discussions etc. Most have not. Once you do you will quickly understand that tipping goes a long way, it's not cool to take out your anger on people at the very tips of the service end(those actually doing the work) over pricing or particular company practices and that as easy as "they" think it is the psychological wear and tear on individuals due to stress is not something you'd wish on anyone.

No one can convince me they 1000% understand what someone is going through unless they've done that persons exact job or worked in a similar field and even then it's still not their exact experience. I don't think it's polite to say "I know what you're going through". Nah man, you actually don't.


----------



## Steve Joseph (Oct 21, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> I've never thought it was fair. I've left previous jobs because they had a customer satisfaction rating system that worked pretty much the same way. I ended up working way too hard and stressing way too much for what they were paying me (sound familiar?). There isn't a whole lot I, or any other CSR, can do except tell managers our opinions. You can probably guess what that's worth.


Sounds like you used to work for eBay. All these companies are the same. The drivers, CSR, cashiers etc deal with the stress, the customer is always right EVEN when a company admits that there are ways to game their system and then a manager comes over and does what you were told couldn't be done thus making you look like a completely powerless idiot. I just started and even before I did my first drive I knew something wasn't right with either of these companies just because this is the model that most companies operate on today. It gets worse when they go public because now their integrity(what little they had left) will need to be thrown out the window in favor of maximizing profits.


----------

